# Trucks Rolling Coal



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

In Case you dont know what that means ( Trucks Blowing Diesel Smoke)

My Old Truck Should Of Taken Off The Upgrades And Put Them On My New Truck


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

How do make the pic bigger


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish mine did. What mods do i need to add??


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Get the ppe hot+2 you will pour black smoke.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya thats the only upgrade i had. Besides some NOZ


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

TKLAWN;866236 said:



> Get the ppe hot+2 you will pour black smoke.


I'm not familiar with what this is..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;866245 said:


> Ya thats the only upgrade i had. Besides some NOZ


You do realize that while your truck looks real good, no one wants to see a massive picture of it posted every time yo post right?

It looks good but even on my 27" monitor it your sig takes up half the screen.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

stroker79;866313 said:


> You do realize that while your truck looks real good, no one wants to see a massive picture of it posted every time yo post right?
> 
> It looks good but even on my 27" monitor it your sig takes up half the screen.


Sorry I Changed To My Fatboy


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL I like the truck better, I just dont need to see a poster image of it.

Fatboy looks good too though!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

nice.....:laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see hardly any pictures in here?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have better ones I will post later.
Here is one of my old truck (ford) and my brothers truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

rob_cook2001;867366 said:


> I have better ones I will post later.
> Here is one of my old truck (ford) and my brothers truck.


...that Ford and your name look oddly familiar...2006 Diesel Power Challenge (Sept. 6 issure), in 6th place? And you and two others were mentioned in the May 2007 issue when they did the 2008 Super Duty torture test? Might I say, a very nice dually. ussmileyflag


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's my 02 I used to have, stacked Edge and Quad 215:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Newdude;867378 said:


> ...that Ford and your name look oddly familiar...2006 Diesel Power Challenge (Sept. 6 issure), in 6th place? And you and two others were mentioned in the May 2007 issue when they did the 2008 Super Duty torture test? Might I say, a very nice dually. ussmileyflag


You caught me lol. Hopefully I can get my new truck in Diesel power a time or two :yow!:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The trucks that I tune have been known puff out a little smoke like a ol' locamotive from time to time. 

Here is my favorite shot of my o3 foggin for skeeters.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

show-n-go;866227 said:


> I wish mine did. What mods do i need to add??


with the PMR's in the 02 and laters I would just leave it stock its not worth sending a rod threw the block to look cool.....


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok i found the PPE Xcelerator but what is the hot+2? is that a setting? BTW the best price i have seen is $540. is that good?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

02powerstroke;867446 said:


> with the PMR's in the 02 and laters I would just leave it stock its not worth sending a rod threw the block to look cool.....


I already have things done to it. I don't beat on my truck but when i step on it Id like everyone to know.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PPE has different levels of power. The box that will unlock the most amount of power is called a PPE Hot +2 from there, they all go down in power and torque... and smoke.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not finding the hot+2, i keep finding the Xcelerator but not in any specific model.

Is this a plug & play system or do i need to have my truck tuned on a dyno to use this?

Is there a tow setting like with others or is this more of a race only box?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

show-n-go;867543 said:


> I'm not finding the hot+2, i keep finding the Xcelerator but not in any specific model.
> 
> Is this a plug & play system or do i need to have my truck tuned on a dyno to use this?
> 
> Is there a tow setting like with others or is this more of a race only box?


With a 7.3 you will be much happier with tunes from powerhungryperformance. They know thier way around a 7.3 inside and out. Another guy that is very reputable in 7.3 tunes is tony wildman. You cant go wrong with either one


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For a 7.3 I would only go to 3 people, Tony wildman, DP tuner or Eric at Innovative Diesel. All 3 are very good at what they do. PPE is pretty good for duramaxes but that's about it.
Robert


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

show-n-go;866227 said:


> I wish mine did. What mods do i need to add??


guages first, then add all the power you want.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

rob_cook2001;867599 said:


> For a 7.3 I would only go to 3 people, Tony wildman, DP tuner or Eric at Innovative Diesel. All 3 are very good at what they do. PPE is pretty good for duramaxes but that's about it.
> Robert


Powerhungry is who started DP.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

for a 7.3 DP and Tony Wildman are (in my opinion) the best tunes around.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My cousin has a 1999 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins in it and when ever I'm with him he will "numb it" a red light and cover the cars behind us with black smoke.


----------



## gary snow (Oct 26, 2005)

*great pic*



Philbilly2;867442 said:


> The trucks that I tune have been known puff out a little smoke like a ol' locamotive from time to time.
> 
> Here is my favorite shot of my o3 foggin for skeeters.


too sweet!!!!! only thing i could add would be a truck with front blower on max trax,like a bulldozer,hhhhhmmmmmm some day


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

stroker79;867606 said:


> Powerhungry is who started DP.


PhP doesn't hold a candle to DP as far as power. Plus Jody is a cool guy.I got my DP Tuner F5 from Jody in person at Riffraff East (article in the February issue of Diesel World) and he threw in a bunch of free tunes for me and offered to reburn my chip for nothing as long as I shipped it to and from if I went with a BTS valve body. I'll be going John Wood so I won't need a reburn.

And FWIW PhP did not "start" DP. Bill taught Jody who in turn taught Tony. So yes Bill taught Jody at DP however he did NOT start DP.

Unfortunately I've got no pictures of my truck rolling coal but she'll roll it like it's her job.

I had a buddy at my shop a while ago. he had a PhP chip on his truck and wasn't happy with the performance he was getting out of it. I let him take my DP Tuned truck for a spin and he's now running a DP Tuner with an F6 chip and the PhP is up for sale. I started him off in 60T on my DP and he said it was about the equivalent of whatever PhP calls their performance tune. I had him throw it in 120R and he couldn't believe he was driving a basically stock PSD.

Some people claim DP is more proned to windowing a block than other tuning however I really don't believe that. Although I am wary of the econo80 tune's timing changes.

I'll try to get some pics of my PSD rollin coal soon. Just hard to do when nobody is willing to stand near my truck to take pictures when I'm in my 120 tune.

I would, however, go with PhP, DP, TW, or DI for tunes and not Banks, Edge, Superchips, etc.

The first group is custom tunes for YOUR truck. The second group is nutless off the shelf garbage.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well your story contradicts many others ive heard but it doesnt really matter anyway.

I have a DP and I like it but Bill started DP (Diesel Power) and jody was an employee. Bill went to work for edge and sold/gave the business to jody. Then Bill left edge and started PHP. That is also why you can get PHP tunes on an edge programmer and also why the tunes are pretty much identical to DPs. 

And your right, jody is a great guy, i never said otherwise.\

And also, be very weary of 80E. Its known to window blocks. I want to get it removed next time i send it back for a retune. Keep in mind, jody and bill are NOT friends.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i was told with a 7.3 you WILL crew out the tranny right away


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;867903 said:


> i was told with a 7.3 you WILL crew out the tranny right away


Depends how you drive, but true the e40d's and 4r100's are pretty weak tran's. 
With a few mods they hold together pretty good.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is one of my last race truck that I have always liked.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

got-h2o;867382 said:


> Here's my 02 I used to have, stacked Edge and Quad 215:


Is that not Will's Truck????


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

02DURAMAX;868014 said:


> Is that not Will's Truck????


Nope this is mine.








I should really get one with the big tune on the truck. That pic is taken with the Predator on 100HP.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Enjoy it while you can,the greenies will be *****in about all the polar Bears you guys are killing.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

stroker79;867880 said:


> Well your story contradicts many others ive heard but it doesnt really matter anyway.


I could be wrong. It's always a possibility. Usually am more than not.



ServiceOnSite;867903 said:


> i was told with a 7.3 you WILL crew out the tranny right away


That's why we get new valve bodies. They help transmissions build pressure in order to keep clutches from slipping. Then once they blow up we call BTS or JW and get ones we can't blow up.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am partial to ATS but John Wood and Brian over at BTS build great transmissions. For a 400-500hp truck any of the builders will be able to set you up with a trans that will live a long time. Once you get much over the 600hp mark it is hard to make any trans live a long time.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

02DURAMAX;868014 said:


> Is that not Will's Truck????





William B.;868025 said:


> Nope this is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, he wishes his pic was rollin that much coal instead of that little haze!!

J/K Will!! 

Here's the vid:


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Lets see you at the Buck

I lost this race and ran her ace off with Innovative Tunes From http://innovativediesel.com/

forgot to lock the hubs


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys seriously intentionally do that to your trucks? 

What are the Chinese going to think when they take over our country...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

got-h2o;868257 said:


> Hahahaha, he wishes his pic was rollin that much coal instead of that little haze!!
> 
> J/K Will!!
> 
> Here's the vid:




Looks Identical!!!

just no tool box!

and crew cab!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

jlouki01;868394 said:


> You guys seriously intentionally do that to your trucks?
> 
> What are the Chinese going to think when they take over our country...


1. I could care less if they smoke or not I just love the power, it's a blast eating up corvette's and vipers in a 7k pound truck :yow!:

2. Are you seriously worried about what the Chinese think??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You can tune the smoke out and it`s being done more and more. I`m out of fuel with bigger injectors and the new turbo. I`ll be putting on dual fuelers over the winter and that should give me a little more coal. Nice trucks guys keep them coming.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This would be really cool if he was roaling coal.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

got-h2o;868257 said:


> Hahahaha, he wishes his pic was rollin that much coal instead of that little haze!!
> 
> J/K Will!!
> 
> Here's the vid:


:crying::crying: Sadly yes I do. Some one buy me an AirDogg II and then I'll run the 500HP tune.



JD Dave;868432 said:


> You can tune the smoke out and it`s being done more and more. I`m out of fuel with bigger injectors and the new turbo. I`ll be putting on dual fuelers over the winter and that should give me a little more coal. Nice trucks guys keep them coming.


You been pretty happy with Fleece Performance Dave? I keep reading mixed reviews on them.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I know that truck.

SRS truck 111

http://www.srsnational.com/fleet_gallery.html


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You can tune most of it out dave But I had a hard time tuning it out on that 6.0. Now when i was running both stages of nitrous it ran pretty clean. Hopefully i can tune most of it out in my race truck but i don't know it does have flux 6's :}


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

One of my first 12second runs, sorry for the vid quality.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Another poor quality vid, lots of smoke because I was testing a turbo that was way to small for my injectors. 1st place :}


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very little smoke but here is a vid of my little brothers truck, fuel only.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

William B.;868452 said:


> You been pretty happy with Fleece Performance Dave? I keep reading mixed reviews on them.


I waited 2 months for the turbo that was suppose to be at my house in a week and the injectors were packed in the box loose with the turbo. The turbo actually got damaged on the cold side out tube but it seemes to work fine, I guess UPS dropped it too hard. I tried calling him about 15 times over the next month about the turbo an d the free tune I was suppose to get but he never called me back. He finally called me about a month ago but I never returned his calls because he wanted my cores back. I finally called him back and I told him he wasn't getting my turbo core or injector core because of the crappy service and damage, he seemed fine with that.
Sorry the story is much longer but I condensed it.


rob_cook2001;868466 said:


> You can tune most of it out dave But I had a hard time tuning it out on that 6.0. Now when i was running both stages of nitrous it ran pretty clean. Hopefully i can tune most of it out in my race truck but i don't know it does have flux 6's :}


Looks like you have a really nice running truck. Running 12's with a dually is smoking. Before the turbo and injectors I ran 6 passes at 13.1 with a PPE Hot+2. Hopefully with the new stuff and EFI I will be in the mid 12's. Only been drag racing once but it sure is fun.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not bad Dave, D-maxes really rip. I don't have the dually any more  sled pulling went down hill here in Colorado so I sold it and started building a race truck that i can also pull with when I find a pull. 2 1/2 years later the race truck is almost done, a fully loaded excab shortbox with leather, a role cage and a 1000+ hp Cr Cummins. The dually ran good, 12.50's at 8100lbs not to bad for a 6L with stock headbolts :}
Who's Trans are you running Dave?
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention our race track is at 5800 feet above sea level.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Off topic but if you all like diesels here are some pics of my truck that might run by x-mas has only been apart for 2 1/2 years, has about 1200miles on it since I drove it off the show room floor lol.
And now I am doing whoring this thread with my pics and vids lol
Keep them coming guys
Robert


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rob_cook2001;868553 said:


> Off topic but if you all like diesels here are some pics of my truck that might run by x-mas has only been apart for 2 1/2 years, has about 1200miles on it since I drove it off the show room floor lol.
> And now I am doing whoring this thread with my pics and vids lol
> Keep them coming guys
> Robert


Badass! Those stacks are sick! Hows about some details??


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Early 04 Cummins, cut pistons, Hamilton 5000rpm cam, Hamilton 140lb valve springs, rocker studs, head studs. Flux 6 injectors, Twin modded CP3's mounted with ATS kit, FASS 200 fuel system. ATS Aurora 6k turbo, Banks IC, ATS Arc Flow intake, ATS water boy water injection, 3 stage nitrous system using NOS parts. Power is sent through a full Billet stage 6 trans mated to my ford Tcase.
Tuning is handled by a Smarty and a TSmp8.
Robert


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;868871 said:


> Early 04 Cummins, cut pistons, Hamilton 5000rpm cam, Hamilton 140lb valve springs, rocker studs, head studs. Flux 6 injectors, Twin modded CP3's mounted with ATS kit, FASS 200 fuel system. ATS Aurora 6k turbo, Banks IC, ATS Arc Flow intake, ATS water boy water injection, 3 stage nitrous system using NOS parts. Power is sent through a full Billet stage 6 trans mated to my ford Tcase.
> Tuning is handled by a Smarty and a TSmp8.
> Robert


That's it? 

Should be one good runner there. Not sure if I'm liking the stacks but I like everything else.
Are you keeping the 6 Leaker badges on the doors??????


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am partial to a single 6inch stack but every ******* around here had started to do it so i wanted to be different.
No i am pulling all badges but, but i won't put any stickers or anything on it. Unless you know the sound you won't know it's not a 6.0
Robert


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;868954 said:


> No i am pulling all badges but, but i won't put any stickers or anything on it. Unless you know the sound you won't know it's not a 6.0
> Robert


I was thinking that if you left the badges you could mess with alot of people. People would assume your probably just running a 6.0 with a tune or minor upgrades and some stacks but find out differently once the skinny pedal got put down. But the exhaust note might give it away if they are actually laying attention.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;868543 said:


> Not bad Dave, D-maxes really rip. I don't have the dually any more  sled pulling went down hill here in Colorado so I sold it and started building a race truck that i can also pull with when I find a pull. 2 1/2 years later the race truck is almost done, a fully loaded excab shortbox with leather, a role cage and a 1000+ hp Cr Cummins. The dually ran good, 12.50's at 8100lbs not to bad for a 6L with stock headbolts :}
> Who's Trans are you running Dave?
> Robert


I'm runniing a Suncoast stage 4, Tony Burkhard built it for me a nd he has a few trucks pulling with well over 900 hp with the same trans, so I should be fine for a while. I'm sitting on the fence about building the motor this winter or running it 1 more year and see if it hold together with Dual Fuelers. The truck only has 12k miles on it, looking back I should have done it to my 02 LB7 that didn't have warranty. I can see a roll bar coming in my truck in the next few years so keep the pics coming of yours. Do you have any pics of the roll cage how it runs in the back seat?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JD Dave;868443 said:


> This would be really cool if he was roaling coal.


I see them SRS trucks all time there insain


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good shots everyone!!
From close to stock to major over fueled. haha









I tried sled pulling once, unfortunatly was real dark so can't see much, had lots of coal rolling.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice trucks guys gotta love the black smoke makes me want a 7.3


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

bowtie guy... i love how you keep the beacon on top.... i bet you get a few weird looks from the rice burners.... and then a better look when you blow by them....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Bowtie, whose Rebecca?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;869557 said:


> Hey Bowtie, whose Rebecca?


Not sure if it's his right hand or left.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JD Dave;869145 said:


> I'm runniing a Suncoast stage 4, Tony Burkhard built it for me a nd he has a few trucks pulling with well over 900 hp with the same trans, so I should be fine for a while. I'm sitting on the fence about building the motor this winter or running it 1 more year and see if it hold together with Dual Fuelers. The truck only has 12k miles on it, looking back I should have done it to my 02 LB7 that didn't have warranty. I can see a roll bar coming in my truck in the next few years so keep the pics coming of yours. Do you have any pics of the roll cage how it runs in the back seat?


The pics suck Don't laugh it has been blasted and painted lol. I can still put my seat in but no one is going to want to sit back there.Maybe I will fill that area with speakers and amps :}

And I don't know if I would ever tear a brand new truck apart again. It really sucks sending ford a check every month when the truck does not run lol.
Should be nice when I finish it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JD Dave;869625 said:


> Not sure if it's his right hand or left.


He gave both hands the same name :laughing:


----------



## ROsborne (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's a vid of my truck when i had the 5in stacks in her


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet thread, any one got any old 12v cummin's pictures rolling coal?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;869782 said:


> He gave both hands the same name :laughing:


lOL I hope he has a sense of humour also.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's my truck 
http://s475.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/Sparky8370/Truck/exhaust.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JD Dave;870199 said:


> lOL I hope he has a sense of humour also.


It doesn't matter because I have one lol


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

AllOutLandscape;869531 said:


> bowtie guy... i love how you keep the beacon on top.... i bet you get a few weird looks from the rice burners.... and then a better look when you blow by them....


Usually too lazy to remove it, haha. It's the best feeling when you line up against a mustang and woop him. Actually this summer I got to run a new camaro ss and schooled him. Lots of fun, the guy then came to my truck and asked "what the hell have you got done"



NICHOLS LANDSCA;869557 said:


> Hey Bowtie, whose Rebecca?


We went racing out of town and there was a chick named Rebecca who was selling tickets. She was single and came to party with us so after a few too many one of my buddies went and wrote that on the back window. The following day racing was great, apparently everyone who know her was asking what that was all about. 



JD Dave;870199 said:


> lOL I hope he has a sense of humour also.


Deffinatly have a sense of humour. Actually need to meet up sometime when i go down south!
Also they have different names so I can tell them apart!!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bowtie_guy;870279 said:


> Usually too lazy to remove it, haha. It's the best feeling when you line up against a mustang and woop him. Actually this summer I got to run a new camaro ss and schooled him. Lots of fun, the guy then came to my truck and asked "what the hell have you got done"
> 
> We went racing out of town and there was a chick named Rebecca who was selling tickets. She was single and came to party with us so after a few too many one of my buddies went and wrote that on the back window. The following day racing was great, apparently everyone who know her was asking what that was all about.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you were going to come to Fergus but you didn't.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry for the shoddy camera work but I was trying to keep it out of the ditch and take video at the same time. Didn't work out too well cause that loud wack you hear is the mirror slapping some tall weeds on the side of the road. Keep in mind I was on an old abandoned service road that's all overgrown with weeds.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

around these parts , duramax is king of the Full Pulls . must be the allison


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

JD Dave;868512 said:


> I waited 2 months for the turbo that was suppose to be at my house in a week and the injectors were packed in the box loose with the turbo. The turbo actually got damaged on the cold side out tube but it seemes to work fine, I guess UPS dropped it too hard. I tried calling him about 15 times over the next month about the turbo an d the free tune I was suppose to get but he never called me back. He finally called me about a month ago but I never returned his calls because he wanted my cores back. I finally called him back and I told him he wasn't getting my turbo core or injector core because of the crappy service and damage, he seemed fine with that.
> Sorry the story is much longer but I condensed it.


I've heard similar stories. Seems like once he gets your money customer service tends to go down the drain. Some love that place others not so much.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Found 2 more pics you guys might like.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;871293 said:


> Found 2 more pics you guys might like.


Looks really nice. WHat did you do with your old well new motor you took out?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Originally I was going to put the 6.0 back in it. We line honed the block, cut the pistons, balanced the rotating assembly, Had a cam cut for it, ported the heads, larger valves, o-ringed the block and heads. Had some work done to the hpop. extrude honed the intake and exhaust manifolds. then had everything except the valve covers and oil pan cryogenically treated. After all this I thought F*** it lets put a cummins in it hahah.
I still have the 6.0 disassembled and would love to sell it or some of the parts off of it. It is doing me no good.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, nice!

Ford blue!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

1968 Ford racing Blue


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

the new boss 92;870062 said:


> sweet thread, any one got any old 12v cummin's pictures rolling coal?


Scott Vorhees' world famous 'Big Bad Dodge' Pro Modified pulling rig. The only Pro Mod Pulling truck currently on the West Coast, stationed in Northern California.
Scott has dyno'ed 1800 horsepower and the torque number can't be read because it maxes out on the machine trying to measure it.

This is still a P 7100 Bosche fuel injection pump and only 2 HX-80 turbo chargers. 150 psi of boost and 10 water/ methanol injection lines in the intake tract keep the EGTs in the 1500 degree range on a pull.

Just a little smoke. CARB won't notice.:salute:


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

The world's most evil Ford SuperDuty PowerStroke Diesel.

Yes, this has a 7.3 liter PowerStroke engine block. It also has the stock Ford chassis. And it has an International fuel injection pump....

....off of a 700 cubic inch V-8 tractor engine. The giant injection pump was then modified by Scheid Diesel, as if it weren't big enough, to go under the hood of the most powerful Super Duty on Earth.

1900 Horsepower and the rear axle off of a semi tractor housed in aluminum, and enough welded on reinforcements of the stock chassis to keep it from twisting itself to death.

The damn wastegate has it's own exhaust stack. This truck makes modified Cummins' pee down their leg and is seriously devoid of a sense of humor.

Ben Miller's Double Overtime Ford Super Duty.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love pulling we just don't have enough around here, that's why I sold my pulling truck and built a race truck :{ But I did build a 4x4 so I can pull when I want to :}


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of my truck from the Diesel power challenge. I ran the whole event until the sled pull with no Nitrous, then i figured out why i was blowing fuses when you change from a single stage to a dual stage you need a bigger fuse :crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProSeasons;872130 said:


> Scott Vorhees' world famous 'Big Bad Dodge' Pro Modified pulling rig. The only Pro Mod Pulling truck currently on the West Coast, stationed in Northern California.
> Scott has dyno'ed 1800 horsepower and the torque number can't be read because it maxes out on the machine trying to measure it.
> 
> This is still a P 7100 Bosche fuel injection pump and only 2 HX-80 turbo chargers. 150 psi of boost and 10 water/ methanol injection lines in the intake tract keep the EGTs in the 1500 degree range on a pull.
> ...


I thought Scotts current BBD was based off a CR cummins motor?

BBD 2





His old 97 12v was a bad machine:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

7.3 Plower;868122 said:


> I could be wrong. It's always a possibility. Usually am more than not.
> 
> That's why we get new valve bodies. They help transmissions build pressure in order to keep clutches from slipping. Then once they blow up we call BTS or JW and get ones we can't blow up.


ok so if you were to have one built for a 2000 f550 4x4 with a 7.3 what would you have done? i only want to add a programmer cause this truck is a gutless wonder. it will plow and tow ( if it ever gets the balls ) on a regular basis.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark13

I hope it's not a CR. At least not the fuel delivery system. It might be a new CR block. I always thought it was still the Watson Engineering motor and chassis built in Michigan by Chris Watson that Scott purchased and wrapped in late model Dodge skin with the Pre Runner fenders.

Maybe the video is old. Stop it at the 3:10 mark and look at the Bosche style inline pump sticking up out of the engine bay. Those things are huge. See at the bottom of your video presentation page where it says '13mm P-7100'?

You can't get that kind fuel volume from a CR set up, even if you use 2 of them. Diesel competition is all about who can push the most fuel into a combustion chamber.

The new truck to beat? The new Schied Pro Mod. Three, yes three HX-82 turbos and a fuel injection pump that defies belief. How about using a pump from a 12 cylinder locomotive engine and 6 John Deere dual feed fuel injectors fitted into a drilled out custom Cummins head?

Ouch.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProSeasons;872357 said:


> Mark13
> 
> I hope it's not a CR. At least not the fuel delivery system. It might be a new CR block. I always thought it was still the Watson Engineering motor and chassis built in Michigan by Chris Watson that Scott purchased and wrapped in late model Dodge skin with the Pre Runner fenders.
> 
> ...


I was talking about the engine block, I know the fuel injection is not done by cp3's rather the good ole mechanical bosch. I'm not totally sure, it could be a 12v block.

I was glad to see when he got a dodge body mounted on the chassis instead of the superduty body under the name big bad diesel.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;872405 said:


>


I know yours is blue and has a 7.3, but I don't think your quite on the same playing field as him.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;872428 said:


> I know yours is blue and has a 7.3, but I don't think your quite on the same playing field as him.


Inspiration...............:laughing:


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is a 1/8 mile run, heads up against a new camaro ss.

http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/boombastic6969/?action=view&current=Chrisbeat09Camaro.flv


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bowtie_guy;873379 said:


> Here is a 1/8 mile run, heads up against a new camaro ss.
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/boombastic6969/?action=view&current=Chrisbeat09Camaro.flv


Nice run...........


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

ProSeasons;872138 said:


> The world's most evil Ford SuperDuty PowerStroke Diesel.
> 
> Yes, this has a 7.3 liter PowerStroke engine block. It also has the stock Ford chassis. And it has an International fuel injection pump....
> 
> ...


Not to mention... 100lbs of BOOST!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

skimastr105;873402 said:


> Not to mention... 100lbs of BOOST!!!


Actually last I read its 150 psi. But whos countin, LOL


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;872166 said:


> ok so if you were to have one built for a 2000 f550 4x4 with a 7.3 what would you have done? i only want to add a programmer cause this truck is a gutless wonder. it will plow and tow ( if it ever gets the balls ) on a regular basis.


Are we talking about a transmission or a chip? If I was to have a transmission built I would go with BTS because they are located closer to me than John Wood. For a chip you can't go wrong with DP, TW, DI, or some would say PhP. I personally don't care for PhP but that's just me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Heres another good one


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

that is a good vid. gotta love 4wd diesel on a track.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yea.....and FAAAAASSSSSTTTT....are you kidding me???LOL


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark13;872403 said:


> I was talking about the engine block, I know the fuel injection is not done by cp3's rather the good ole mechanical bosch. I'm not totally sure, it could be a 12v block.
> 
> I was glad to see when he got a dodge body mounted on the chassis instead of the superduty body under the name big bad diesel.


I was pretty sure you knew that, that's why I thought you were talking about fuel systems.

I'm sorry. The 12, 24 and CR 5.9 blocks are all virtually the same. The CR blocks are a bit tougher. The weird thing is, is that the hot set up is a CR block, an old 24 valve head and the 12 valve fueling system with a 12 valve style lobed cam in billet or whatever.....how's that for a hybrid stepchild of an engine?

My neighbor, a sweet old guy past 60, wanted to sell me his old IROC Camaro. I told him no thanks, I already have a hot rod. He looks around and says "Where is it?" So I took him for a ride in the plow truck.

It was hilarious hearing that sweet old man saying "This is a diesel? You have got to be F***ing kidding me.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

This has got to be my favorite thread on here. I'd like to ask for some advice from the cummins pros that have been posting. I have a 2000 Dodge 2500 with the cummins, Edge EZ controler, Aem cold air intake and a 4" turbo back exaust, had the trans rebuilt at 200,000 miles with some upgrades. Just wondering what would be the biggest bang for my buck next without breaking the bank.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

bh115577;873978 said:


> This has got to be my favorite thread on here. I'd like to ask for some advice from the cummins pros that have been posting. I have a 2000 Dodge 2500 with the cummins, Edge EZ controler, Aem cold air intake and a 4" turbo back exaust, had the trans rebuilt at 200,000 miles with some upgrades. Just wondering what would be the biggest bang for my buck next without breaking the bank.


Different tuning. Edge Hot juice seams to work pretty well on the 24v truck. But you will want to upgrade your lift pump.
Robert


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Never knew this would be so popular. heres one more of my other old truck which I loved.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Rob,
Would you recomend any specific lift pump?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bh115577;874039 said:


> Rob,
> Would you recomend any specific lift pump?


I believe Fass fuel systems and Airdog are pretty popular


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

[email protected];873860 said:


> Heres another good one


That things is nuts.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

[email protected];873860 said:


> Heres another good one


Holy **** that truck is sweet


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

I didnt Mean to Post this Please Deleussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagte


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected];873878 said:


> Yea.....and FAAAAASSSSSTTTT....are you kidding me???LOL


That truck in that vid was in Diesel Power mag a couple times. Fastest they had it in the article (i think 07...) was 9.97 seconds. Made 1300hp and 2000lt.lbs torque.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/dodge/0712dp_1998_dodge_ram_2500/performance.html


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

RobCook is this your truck?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;877209 said:


> RobCook is this your truck?


Sure is, I have been looking for that vid for a wile:} That was one of the best days that I have ever had at the track.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

bh115577;874039 said:


> Rob,
> Would you recomend any specific lift pump?


FASS and AirDog both make good systems. If you want to save some money GDP (Glacier diesel performance) make a nice, affordable kit.
Robert

O and the Purple 4x4 dodge you guys are posting about is Jimmy's Smith's rig. They ran a 9.4 earlier this year. That truck is a total monster, half the time they launch it they go more sideways than straight lol. I started building my race truck to run with him but he is getting fast, I know I can get a low 10 out of mine but I don't know about a 9.4


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is another great vid from that day.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice runs Rob!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JD Dave;877417 said:


> Nice runs Rob!!


Thanks Dave :salute:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is one sick F-350


----------

